# دورات مؤكدة مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات



## مها المهدي (24 مارس 2014)

​ *[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مركز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات[/FONT]**(METC)**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تسجيلكم و تلقي ترشيحاتكم لتسجيل مرشحيكم الكرام بالبرامج التدريبية المختلفة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويسعد مركز الخبرة الحديثة دعوتكم للتسجيل في دوراتنا المؤكدة التالية:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تنظيم عمليات الشراء وتحليل العطاءات وتقييم العروض والموردين – تركيا بتاريخ 30مارس – 10 ايام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التخطيط والتحليل لنتائج التقاير للوصول للمستهدف التجاري – دبي بتاريخ 30 مارس – 10 ايام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العلاقات العامة وفقاً لمعايير الجودة الشاملة والإدارة الالكترونية المعاصرة - تركيا بتاريخ 13 ابريل – 10 ايام[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تخطيط وتنفيذ اعمال الشراء – جدة بتاريخ 20 ابريل – 5 ايام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إعداد وصياغة عقود الوكالة والتوزيع – دبي بتاريخ 20 ابريل – 10 أيام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مهارات ربط المسار الوظيفي بالمسار التدريبي – تركيا بتاريخ 13 ابريل – 10 ايام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للتسجيل او للاستفسار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وللاستعلام عن تفاصيل الدورات يرجي التواصل معي عبر الايميل او الهاتف الجوال الموجود ادناه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]منسقة تسويق / مها المهدي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Thanks & Best Regards……"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Miss.Maha Almahdy
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]* Marketing Coordinator
*Modern Expert for Training & Consultation (METC).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Mobile: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]00201022257137
E-mail: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Website: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]www.metcegy.com[/FONT]*​


----------

